# “Bond(s)” Winner’s Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 25, 2020)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have our winner, and I’m sitting in the front row of awkwardness 101. That said, my discomfort dictates I remain brief although I know brevity from me may coax the onset of the Apocalypse. Our winning entry is *I’ve Stolen Your Used Shoes* penned by moi. 

I will receive this month’s Laureate, and have the distinguished honor of selecting our next prompt. Kindly air out your hazmat suits, trust me, you’ll need them if my past choices are an indication of what’s to come.


Many, many thanks to all who voted for my piece, your consideration is valued far more than I could ever relate in mere words. Much obliged, truly.


----------



## Mish (Feb 25, 2020)

Congrats Chesters Daughter! There is absolutely no need to apologize for great poetry! Yours was a great entry as was recognized and appreciated by the hive mind of the forum. It was a well deserved win!


----------



## Foxee (Feb 25, 2020)

Great job!


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 25, 2020)

Good work, CD.  Yours was one of two offerings I particularly enjoyed this month.


----------



## andrewclunn (Feb 26, 2020)

No need for apologies or modesty.  You won my vote and the month deservingly.  Take the victory lap and give us a good prompt!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks so much everyone! I’ve received support via quite a few routes with this piece and it does my heart a great service because it is not fictitious. You guys rock!

Andrew, it would be easier to get a kidney out of me than a decent prompt, lol, but I’ll try my best to deliver something worthy. In the event I remain stumped, I’ve a surgeon on standby. Who wants to take delivery of the kidney?


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 26, 2020)

Super work, CD! And hey, you always put your heart into your poems, don't start offering up kidneys as well.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 27, 2020)

Aw, Jen, what a lovely thing to say. Danke, dear. It’s true my fictional narratives get the same amount of nurture as do my pieces that are rooted in truth like this one. Those based on reality often afford me the blessing of catharsis, though, and this is likely the most successful example of this. Now that I’ve confessed my obsession with my daily stroll, and a few of my favorite peers have taken the walk with me, it’s not nearly as lonely or painful. I’ll never give my son’s shoes back, but now, thanks to you guys, I’m not walking alone, and perhaps in time, my strolls will lessen in frequency. I again extend my sincere gratitude to all.

As for the kidney, c’mon darlin’, what’s a spare body part amongst friends, especially since I know sharing a kidney will be a lot easier than coming up with a decent prompt. I’m attempting to take the easy way out. Bad Lisa, lol.

So much for my earlier vow of brevity. Apologies for me ramble.


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 27, 2020)

Prompts are a nightmare. I once had the bright idea to open a book on a random page, point at a place on that page without looking and choose a prompt from a word/words in that line. I picked up a Bill Bryson book, opened it and jabbed at the page. When I read the line I had chosen it said...
_
significantly reduced the juddering condition known as engine knock_


----------



## TL Murphy (Feb 27, 2020)

That’s a great idea, Jen. I think the idea is reduce the image to the barest bones like : “Engine Knock”


----------



## Foxee (Feb 27, 2020)

And then sometimes your brain says strange things at random times. Like when I was leaving the grocery store a little bit ago my brain said, "biscuit trigger".

So...make of that what you will.


----------

